# State land camping permit questions?



## Chuck (Sep 24, 2000)

I need to get a permit for camping on state land. How do I go about it? Also if you have the Phone Number on hand for the Allegan County DNR Office I would greatly appreciate it. Im guessing if I want to camp on state land in this area I need to contact some one from there.

A few other questions, Can I have a fire? And is it still free?

And how do you go about it if you are going to have more than one person? Do you put every ones names on the permit that will be there?

One last one and If im being a pain I can ask the Allegan office this. Do I need a permit for each area or with one permit can I just camp where ever?

Thanks!


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Yes, you need a permit, they are free and they are call Camp Registration Permit. They are pretty much self explanatory as you will see when you obtain it. Pick up a few of them when you stop by the office as you must post a new one for each different location you camp at.

The Allegan State Game Area Office is 269-673-2430 or the Plainwell District Office is 269-685-6851.

This is what the cards look like;
http://www.michigan.gov/documents/PR4134pdf_22921_7.pdf

Some additional info for you;
http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607, 7-153-10365_10883-31303--,00.html

Yes, you can have a camp fire of course, the fire is your responsibility to keep it just a camp fire.


----------



## victor mi pro bowhunter (Feb 12, 2001)

most of the dnr have them on them in there trucks and would be more then happy to give you one


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Boehr,

Is there a way to get the permit on-line? Or a way to request them by mail?

If not....something I could suggest for the DNR website


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

You can call and have some sent to you. As far as the internet, printing them out on regular paper will not hold up to the outdoor elements as well as the stock they are printed on and they must be posted outside.


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

Here is a link to a sample:
http://www.michigan.gov/documents/PR4134pdf_22921_7.pdf

And REMEMBER! Use a PENCIL and not a PEN!
You don't even want to know what the penalty is for
filling out the form in pen! :SHOCKED:


----------



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

I'm supose to use pencil? ooops! though the one time an officer checked me, she didn't say anything about it.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

No requirement for pen or pencil. I think the reference was that rain will make ink run and smear, becomes unreadable.


----------

